

Hacker News Kansai #17: March 28 in Kobe - sgdesign
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/9789

======
ekianjo
Here are the presentations planned for the event:

1\. Mag, new image communication service. (Shota Mizukami)

2\. Real coding framework for WP (Jeff Madsen)

3\. A step-by-step look at building an app with Meteor (Sacha Greif)

4\. Awesome window manager (Sean Colquhoun)

